# Latest addition



## Macks96HB (Sep 15, 2009)

Alll, I just bought my second Nissan truck. A 2010 Frontier Crew Cab Frontier 4x4 V6. It's sweet. I'm more excited about being able to really tear my 96 HB down and build her back up.

I'm trying to source a definitive parts list for a timing chain replacement...and anything else I should change while i'm at it. I've read the DIY...several times, but I still dont' have a good parts list. I guess I could start pulling stuff off and buy as needed, but I would much rather have all my parts ready to go.

Anybody have a good list? Plus, any recommendations of what I should change while I'm at it. No smoke, no problem, just 185K on her.

I come to the experts humbly. Thanks in advance.

-Mack :newbie:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

depends on how far you want to go... just doing the chain? or pull the head, valve job? hone the cylinders & replace the rings?


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

185 K? Heck, she's just gettin' broke in! : )


----------



## Macks96HB (Sep 15, 2009)

SPEEDO said:


> depends on how far you want to go... just doing the chain? or pull the head, valve job? hone the cylinders & replace the rings?


I don't think it's time to do headwork and valves. She still pull like a champ. I have the standard timing chain rattle, so I'm going to fix that using the great DIY found in the forum. 

I'm trying to make a list of parts so I can go shopping at my local dealer. I was told I should do the oil and water pump since it will be readily available. thoughts? Other plans include changing the valve cover gaskets, having the injectors reworked and putting on new belts. Any other suggestions?


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

My water pump went out at around 235,000. It's not that expensive of a part, so as long as you're in there.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

why mess with the oil pump? If you decide to go with a oil pump....1983 280zx turbo oil pump is a h/d higher capacity unit that bolts directly on....I'm running that and an engine oil cooler!


----------



## Macks96HB (Sep 15, 2009)

CMax03 said:


> why mess with the oil pump? If you decide to go with a oil pump....1983 280zx turbo oil pump is a h/d higher capacity unit that bolts directly on....I'm running that and an engine oil cooler!



...and that's the kinda information i'm looking for. I like upgrades that bolt right on. Thanks CMax03. I'll add that to my list.


----------



## Macks96HB (Sep 15, 2009)

Grug said:


> 185 K? Heck, she's just gettin' broke in! : )


I know. I just finally have the opportunity to get in there do the work, plus learn more about my HB. I've spend the last 4 years learning and building my VW. Its time to show some love to my first love. :fluffy:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

there are 2 o-rings behind the frt cover, make sure when you put the cover back on that silicone does not squeeze into the o-rings, they protect oil jets. and if they get plugged you'll have issues...


----------



## Macks96HB (Sep 15, 2009)

SPEEDO said:


> there are 2 o-rings behind the frt cover, make sure when you put the cover back on that silicone does not squeeze into the o-rings, they protect oil jets. and if they get plugged you'll have issues...


Thanks. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

An old VW, eh? I had three old air cooled V Dubs. The best one was a '66 hardtop. Bought it when I was 15 and sold it about 20 years later. Wife, kids, dogs, bills...yada, yada, yada. I could only drive it in the summer (winter equals salty roads and no heater) so we went our separate ways. I learned a lot of my mechanical experience off that old car.

Anyways, before I get all teary eyed...please keep us updated on your timing chain job as I'm gonna' tackle mine this summer and I'm lookin' for any and all opinions to get me through it.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

I would advice everyone interested in hotrodding their Nissan L series engines to read the "How to Modifiy Your Nissan/Datsun OHC Engine" (HPbooks) author: Frank Honsowetz....Nissan part# 99996-M8012....This was very helpful for my project and it really taught me alot about our L-series engines.....also invest into a Nissan Motorsport parts catalog it's deep and amazing what parts are truly available for our trucks....SCCA used to have a road racing series for our trucks....They were the real deal guys...Jeep Comanche had to run a 4.0 Liter 6 cylinder to beat us....


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

try this site for hot rodding l series nisssans..

Ratsun Forums


----------



## TLOC (Feb 18, 2010)

*2010*

Me too...


----------



## Macks96HB (Sep 15, 2009)

TLOC said:


> Me too...


Hey my truck! Haha! I'm going to have to snap some pictures of mine and post 'em.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice truck I'm hoping I can upgrade to the Frontier king cab....they are really nice looking....plus I'm ready to mod the hell out of it......headers/intake & Supercharger/Big Brake Kit etc.........


----------

